# النيوماتيك



## kmayouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

(1)​

إن كلمة نيوماتك مشتقة من الكلمة الاغريقية pneuma)) والتي تعني ( هواء ، رياح ، تنفس ) ، وهي تعرف بأنها علم هندسي يهتم بدراسة الهواء المضغوط وتدفقة .
وإستخدام الهواء المضغوط ليس بالجديد ، ولكن الجديد هو استخدام الهواء المضغوط في التحكم ، ففي الفترة مابين ( 194-1950م ) ونتيجة للتقدم الكبير في صناعة اللدائن الصناعية أنتجت مواسير بلاستيكية رقيقة ومتينة وبأحجام صغيرة ، وبالإضافة الى انتاج الصمامات الأتجاهية ذات الاحجام الصغيرة ، مما حث الشركات على استخدام الهواء المضغوط في التحكم ، ولكن في هذه الفترة كانت دوائر التحكم النيوماتيكي تحتاج لمجهود شاق عند التنفيد ، حيث كان كل عنصر من عناصر الدائرة يثبت منفرداً . وإذا لم ينفذ نظام التحكم بدقة متناهية أصبح كابوساً معتماً بالنسبة للفنيين نتيجة للوصلات الكثيرة والمحيرة ، لذلك كان التحكم النيوماتيكي محدود في الصناعة لنذرة الفنيين المدربين على ذلك آنذاك .
وفي منتصف عام 1960م تقدمت صناعة صمامات التحكم واستخدمت الصمامات المنطقية في الدوائر الهوائية .
وكانت الصمامات بالمواصفات التالية :-
1. صغيرة الحجم .
2. جميع فتحات التوصيل توجد أسفل الصمام .
3. إستخدمت أرقام معبره عن الوظيفة لترقم مداخل ومخارج الصمامات .
4. تعما هذه الصمامات في مدى كبير للضغط . 
5. يقلل من عمر التشغيل لهذه الصمامات إلى ( 5 – 100) مليون دورة تشغيل .
ويضاف على ذلك ظهور الوصلات السريعة التي تجعل عملية التوصيل تتم في لحظات ، وكذلك ظهور بعض العناصر لكتم الصوت المزعج عند خروج الهواء الفائض من الصمامات . الامر الذي أدى إلى تسهيل التركيب وتقليل تكلفة الدوائر الهوائية عن ذي قبل . وحينئذٍ يمكن القول بأن أستخدمات الهواء المضغوط في تزايد مستمر ولايمكن اليوم تصور مصانع حديثة بدون الهواء المضغوط حيث نجد العديد من الادوات وأجهزة التحكم النيوماتيكية في العديد من الصناعات الغذائية والكيماوية وغيرها . وهو يستخدم أيضاً قي تشغيل آلات الورش وأعمال التعدين وانشاء واصلاح الطرق .... الخ.​، وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها :-
1. عدم تواجد التيار الكهربائي في اماكن استخدام هذه الآلات .
2. سهولة حمل هذه الآلات .
3. متانة الآلات العاملة بالهواء المضغوط وسهولة صيانتها .
4. تصميم هذه الآلات للعمل في الظروف الصعبة حيث الأتربة ، والماء .
5. لايتعرض العاملون بهذه الآلات لصدمة كهربائية كما هو الحال في الآلات العاملة 
بالتيار الكهربائي .
6. لايخشى على هذه الآلات من الأحمال المفرطة .​


----------



## kmayouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

(2)​مميزات الهواء المضغوط ( Haracteristics of Compressedai ):
1. الوجود الغزير ( Abundant Supply ) :متوفر في أي مكان وبكميات غير محدوده وبدون مقابل .
2. قابلية الخزن ( Stor able ) : بما إن الهواء يمكن خزنه بواسطة خزانات لذلك ليس ضرورياً أن يبقى الكمبريسور شغال بشكل متواصل .
قابلية النقل ( Trans porta ble ) : يمكن نقله بسهولة بواسطة خطوط انابيب هوائية ولمسافات طويلة .
4. مستقر ( stable ) : لايتغير الهواء بتغيرات درجات الحرارة وهذا يضمن أو مضمون حتى تحت ظروف حرارية حرجه ، كما إنه آمن عند زيادة الحمل Over Load Safe .
5. غير متطاير Non-Volatile : لإن الهواء المضغوط لاينفجر او يحترق لذلك لاتوجد ضرورة لتجهيزات حماية ضد الأنفجارات أو الحرائق .
6. نظيف ( Clean ) : الهواء المضغوط نظيف وتسربه لايسبب التلوث .
7. إقتصادي ( Economical ) : إن عناصر التشغيل سهلة التركيب وهي بالتالي غير مكلفة .
8. سريع ( Quick ) : يعتبر الهواء المضغوط وسيط سريع جداً ويسمح للوعاء عمل عاليه ( تصل الإسطوانات النيوماتيكية الى 1-2م/ثانية ) .
9. قابل للضغط ( Adjustable ) : تكون السرعات والقوى قابلة للضغط بشكل كبير وذلك من خلال مكونات الدوائر النيوماتيكية .

عيوب التحكم بالهواء المضغوط :-
1. التجهيز ( Preparation ) : يتطلب تجهيز الهواء المضغوط عناية كبيرة فالغبار والرطوبة تسبب تآكل وتلف الاجزاء النيوماتيكية .
2. قابلية الإنضغاط ( Compressible ) : ليس دائماً يمكن الحصول على السرعات الثابتة والمنتظمة للكابس بواسطة الهواء المضغوط .
3. متطلبات القوى ( Force Requirements ) : يكون الهواء المضغوط اقتصادياً الى درجه معينة من القوى ، فعند ضغط عمل 7bar وبالاعتماد على المسافة والسرعة تكون القوة محددة بين 2000-3000نيوتن .
4. ضجيج التنفيس ( Exhaust Noise ) : يكون صوت تنفيس الاجزاء النيوماتيكية عالي ، إلا إن هذه المشكلة قد تم الحد منها إلى درجة كبيرة بأستخدام مواد امتصاص الصوت ( كاتم الصوت Muffler ) .
5. التكاليف ( Costs ) : يعتبر الهواء المضغوط وسيط مكلف لنقل القدرة إلا إن التكاليف المرتفعة يتم تعويضها جزئياً عن طريق استخدام اجزاء نيوماتيكية غير مكلفة ويكون الأداء مرتفع ( عدد الدورات لفترة التشغيل ) .


----------



## kmayouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

(3)​ 
متطلبات الأمن والسلامة ( Safety Requirements ) :-
توجد عدد من المعايير والضوابط الخاصة بمتطلبات الأمن والسلامة في النظم النيوماتيكيه ، لذلك ولكل العوامل التي تؤثر على سلامة يجب الرجوع إلى الدليل العلمي من المجالات الهندسية المختلفة . وفيما يتعلق بالنظم الهوائية ولامن وسلامة العاملين يجب إتباع مايلي :
1. يمكن لأنابيب الهواء المضغوط والواقعة تحت الضغط أن تسبب حوادث عند إنفصالها ، لذلك يجب إغلاق الهواء المضغوط مباشرة .
2. يجب اولاً توصيل الانابيب والتأكيد من صحة التوصيل قبل فتح الهواء المضغوط .
3. يمكن للإسطوانات أن تتقدم أو تتراجع بمجرد فتح الهواء المضغوط أبقى بعيداً عند بدأ التشغيل .
4. لاتشغل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار بيدك أثناء تحرٍ في الاعطال . إستخدم أية وسيلة اخرى .
5. يجب توصيل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار بحيث تلامس طرف الكابس فقط وفي الإتجاه المحدد . لاتوصلها في المنتصف ولاتوصلها بحيث تعمل من الأمام .
6. لاتزيد ضغط الهواء أكثر من المسموح به ( 6bar ) .
7. أفصل مصدر الهواء المضغوط قبل فك الدائرة .
8. عند العمل مع اجهزة التثبيت ( الملازم ) يجب أن لايؤدي فقدان الطاقة إلى فصل القطع المثيته بالملزمة .

تتمت الموضوع قريبا
متمنيا الفائدة للجميع
(اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا)
​


----------



## دمعوض (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مطلوب كتاب فى التحكم الهيدروليكى - النيوماتيكى


----------



## salih9 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك

والى الامام*


----------



## محمد كيكاني (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## ابوعمير2 (7 يوليو 2010)

الساده المهندسين ارجو مساعدتى فى أيجاد دورات نيوماتيك فيديو شرح عربى تخص الفنيين ومكان التحميل الموجوده فيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البورتسوداني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمراياد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك

موضوع مهم
في انتظارك دائما


----------



## بوشاه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أبو رياض (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جازاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك 
موضوع هام جداً
أنا أتعامل مع هذا النوع من التحكم كثيراً في معامل التعبئة والتغليف 
أتمنى الخوض فيه أكثر


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخوه توفير شرح بالفيديو لمنظومات التعبئه النيوماتكيه او المنظومات النيوماتيكيه بشكل عام


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## سادريوس على (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر على الموضوع المميز والنادر هل يوجد كتوبت توضح هذ النضام بى التفصيل


----------



## علاء محجوب (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## صقر في اعالي السما (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور ونرجو التفصيل اكثر بافيديو ان امكن واذا امكن شرح منضومات التعبئة النيوماتيكية


----------

